# For Bruckner addicts only: Bruckner top Recordings per Symphony



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

joen_cph said:


> Overall & shortly speaking, my preferences are:
> 
> 00 Inbal, Frankfur
> 
> ...


----------

